# 2001 pathfinder squeaking belt



## dkl (Jan 1, 2009)

I just had the belts changed (~1 month) again (first time was 3 years ago) and it's squeaking when car and weather are cold.

I was told I could try "belt dressing" which I never heard of. Is it good idea? Is there something else wrong with the pulleys?

thanks


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

dkl said:


> I just had the belts changed (~1 month) again (first time was 3 years ago) and it's squeaking when car and weather are cold.
> 
> I was told I could try "belt dressing" which I never heard of. Is it good idea? Is there something else wrong with the pulleys?
> 
> thanks


I've used Permatex belt dressing and it works great. 

Before I used Permatex, I tried scuffing the belt contact points with sand paper, I even tried candle wax for grip and neither worked.

Get a can, shake it good, run the engine and spray the contact area of the belt without saturating it. Let it run for at least several minutes for it to get worked in. Sometimes it'll take longer for it to work, but just drive it around doing your business and the noise will be gone.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Belt dressing is a half-way decent short term fix, but only hides a deeper problem.
I think you're right on track with the sand paper idea. Over time, grooves in pulleys get glazed, smooth, can't get any traction on the belt. Either that, or the micro-miniature pits and gouges in the pulleys themselves get filled with crud and gunk. Used to happen all the time back in the days before the serpentine belts with multiple grooves, and the good fix was to scuff up the grooves a bit.
Take some 600 grit sand paper or some decent emery cloth and go nuts on the pulleys, grooves, all of them, not just one. Then replace your belts once more. Should be good to go after that.
And of course, making sure your belts are adjusted correctly is another thing. If you've got an 'automatic tensioner', the spring might be bad, not applying enough tension to the belt itself. By the same token, if it's too much, might be stretching out the belt, causing it to glaze itself and burn it up.


----------



## dkl (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks.

Does belt dressing hurt or shorten the belt life? I thought those belts should last long time (pathy has ~142k miles).


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

dkl said:


> Thanks.
> Does belt dressing hurt or shorten the belt life? I thought those belts should last long time (pathy has ~142k miles).


I don't know...
It just seems to me that 'belt dressing' is sorta like putting 'stop leak' in a radiator or 'fix-a-flat' in a tire. Always a half-ass attempt to fix something that needs to be fixed right and ends up biting you in ass later on. In other words, a waste of money and time.
But that's just me...I'm weird that way...


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

jdgrotte said:


> I don't know...
> It just seems to me that 'belt dressing' is sorta like putting 'stop leak' in a radiator or 'fix-a-flat' in a tire. Always a half-ass attempt to fix something that needs to be fixed right and ends up biting you in ass later on. In other words, a waste of money and time.
> But that's just me...I'm weird that way...


The time I installed brand new belts, it made no sound. About a month later, it started squealing like a pig getting slaughtered. 

So, I sprayed Permatex and didn't hear any of it ever again. I sold the truck a few years later without issues on the belts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

*Same Problem, but Belt is Definitely Loose*

Due to a fan pulley failure on my 2001 Pathfinder in June, my son replaced the belt and pulley, but since a month or so ago, the squeals began. He hasn't had the time to check it out, and I can't stand the noise. After changing the oil & filter, I have my Pathfinder sitting on jackstands in my garage. I can see the tensioner adjustment, but is there a locking nut somewhere nearby? We live in the country and don't want to take it to the dealer ... unemployed "senior" on tight budget. As a 1st-time user to the forum, can someone help me on this? Thanks, Jon


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

for me squeaking was idler pulley bearing. Used to coat belts with ATF to quiet them down nicely.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

My 06 Pathfinder with 43000km on the engine had a squeaky belt. I applied Permatex belt dressing and after several days, it sounds like new.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I took my 2003 in under factory warranty at 30,000 approx, for squeaking belts.

They said I needed new belts, at my expense. I said no way its only 18 months old !!!
The service guy spayed WD-40 on the belt and sure enough it went immediately quite.
However i could see some pulley wobble.
The noise has not come back and the belts now have 84,000 miles, and no i didn't change them.


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

With the exception of hydrocarbon petroleum resin rubber, other more typical petroleum-based products on rubber, especially belts and hoses are a NO-NO.

second paragraph under "Belt Precautions"
Automotive Belts and Hose


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

dgangle said:


> With the exception of hydrocarbon petroleum resin rubber, other more typical petroleum-based products on rubber, especially belts and hoses are a NO-NO.
> 
> second paragraph under "Belt Precautions"
> Automotive Belts and Hose


Good article, thanks.

So the bozo's at the dealership shouldn't have sprayed my belt with WD-40.
I will check it out later today and make sure there are no signs its in bad condition.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

As far as the adjustment on the belt goes. Where the adjusting nut is loosen the nut on the pulley closest to it. Most are 12mm and 14mm.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

Squeaking got worse and worse. Replaced both idler pulleys and a belt-no change. Crankshaft pulley (aka Harmonic Balancer) was toast. Path is driving like new again. Had all belts replaced as well.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

NPath said:


> I've used Permatex belt dressing and it works great.
> 
> Before I used Permatex, I tried scuffing the belt contact points with sand paper, I even tried candle wax for grip and neither worked.
> 
> Get a can, shake it good, run the engine and spray the contact area of the belt without saturating it. Let it run for at least several minutes for it to get worked in. Sometimes it'll take longer for it to work, but just drive it around doing your business and the noise will be gone.



Hello there.

I have same issue on my 01 Pathfinder, especially on cold morning starts. Went into a garrage (no dealer, just some regular folks) and they wanted to change the alternator and the belts !!! (for $500 ) I simply refused, as I am willing to try the belt dressing thing. 
Which Permatex product should I buy and where from? Not knowing which belt is, I am wondering if I should do it only on the AC belt only. Is it ok to spray it on the main alternator belt also? Some people think that the stuff from the spray can could cause more damage...Any response would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

Go to any reputable autoparts store and ask for something to quite speaky belts. Then apply to one belt at a time to see which one it is. If it doesn;t help then you have one fo the 2 or both idler bearings going bad. 

I have a .pdf of the complete 2001 Pathfinder Nissan dealer service manual if you want to dicuss, pm me.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks dgangle. I tend to belive that it could be the main serpentine belt since it does it at low rpm's while idling at the lights, and the squeaking noise gets really bad when accellerating from the traffic lights and stear to the the left/right to make the turn. After the engine gets hot, the squeaking simply dissapears. Any thoughts?


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Make sure they put on good quality belt and they must fit right. I had a squeaky belt on our 95. Turned out the belt had worn down and was catching in the alternator pulley. I read on this board that a good quality belt must be used. Some had purchased new belts that did not fit the pulley correctly and they ended up causing problems. A good quality V belt should be used.


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

by "a good quality belt" do you meen OE only or can I get a good one at Autozone/other? 

I am planning a belt and hose replacement soon as PM and inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Smith1000 said:


> Make sure they put on good quality belt and they must fit right. I had a squeaky belt on our 95. Turned out the belt had worn down and was catching in the alternator pulley. I read on this board that a good quality belt must be used. Some had purchased new belts that did not fit the pulley correctly and they ended up causing problems. A good quality V belt should be used.



Understood. I have the NISSAN OEM belts installed at the NISSAN dealer 2 years ago. Those belts should last more than 2 years... I would think...


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

I am surprised that no one has suggested re-tension of the belts. For a new belt there would be a little expansion over the first month or so of running which tightening should fix. Belt dressing is meant to be a stopgap on old and glazed belts. A new belt shouldn't be glazed after a month or 2 of running. If the squealing is worst at idle and under acceleration typically means the belt is too loose and slipping. If you re-tension right away the belt should not glaze over and should be fine. If you let the squeal go on too long then the belts glaze and would need to be replaced or "dressed".
I replaced mine last year with Goodyear Gatorbacks and have yet to have any issue, though I will be rechecking the tension in the spring when the weather warms up.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for all suggestions. I have not dressed yet the belts, first will try to re-tention both belts, as underling suggested; makes more sense now since the slipping at low rpm indicate low tention in the belt.


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

You also may want to also try some ATF on the belts. Can make a mess depending on how carefull you are applying but quiets them nicely.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Belts were re-tensioned by a good mechanic, and the problem is all gone. Thanks everyone, especially to undeling who suggested the very fundamental approach in solving the issue.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

underling said:


> I am surprised that no one has suggested re-tension of the belts.


See post #3 !!!


----------



## slhollins (Dec 8, 2019)

dgangle said:


> Go to any reputable autoparts store and ask for something to quite speaky belts. Then apply to one belt at a time to see which one it is. If it doesn;t help then you have one fo the 2 or both idler bearings going bad.
> 
> I have a .pdf of the complete 2001 Pathfinder Nissan dealer service manual if you want to dicuss, pm me.


I would love a copy of that pdf i have an 01 path with 267k rusty but trusty


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

slhollins said:


> I would love a copy of that pdf i have an 01 path with 267k rusty but trusty


His post is 10 years old and his total number of posts is only 40 so I doubt he even visits the forum anymore. You can probably find what you need here. https://www.********.com/archives/nissan-pathfinder-factory-service-manuals.html


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

Forum won't accept links without blotting out part of it but the service manual is available on another Nissan forum.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

slhollins said:


> I would love a copy of that pdf i have an 01 path with 267k rusty but trusty


I have the 2003 pdf set and maybe others will look.
I can email you a link to download. send me a pm.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NICO Club's web site has online, factory service manuals for Datsuns, Nissans and Infinitis that are free to use.


----------

